# Ways for an EMT to make extra money



## read2go (Jan 1, 2014)

Anyone have any suggestions on ways to make extra money as an EMT? 

I am a basic and work about 40 hours a week. Needless to say, I would strongly benefit from a way to make extra cash on my days off or in the evenings. I don't care if its something outside the EMS industry. Some of the people I work with have other jobs like ER tech's, doing oil changes, or babysitting.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 1, 2014)

There's always a second EMS job if yore employer will allow it (no conflict of interest).


----------



## MrsMedic (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a very PRN weekend job at a local race track. I drive a creepy looking "free candy" van out to people if they wreck and provide bls support or first aid for their boo boos and some times they let me wave the checkered flag. 
I can pick up every weekend if I want, but I usually only work 2-4 days a month, just for fun.  
Look around your area for something a little off kilter like that. Working multiple ambulance and hospital jobs, people tend to burn out much faster. 
Find a fun job!


----------



## Mariemt (Jan 1, 2014)

Home visiting the elderly is beginning to get big in my area. It is paid for by someone, not sure, but you provide shopping, light cleaning or whatever they want. Sometimes it is just playing a game of cards. I would feel weird taking money for that, but they do pay and really like people with medical background who can do a quick blood pressure etc


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 2, 2014)

Mariemt said:


> Home visiting the elderly is beginning to get big in my area. It is paid for by someone, not sure, but you provide shopping, light cleaning or whatever they want. Sometimes it is just playing a game of cards. I would feel weird taking money for that, but they do pay and really like people with medical background who can do a quick blood pressure etc



You sure they aren't a Home Health Aide? a friend of mine does that similar she goes and cleans their home helps prepare their meals, laundry chores around the house and basic local errands. She said the one lady she has shes there 5 hours. So she keeps her company while she does her work, and entertains her. 

To the OP. anything is possible, depends on what skills you have, being that I have a degree in automotive technology and graduated from a big name automotive college. I worked for a few shops and dealerships. Not a bad gig but I learned that I hate wrenching for a living. I also worked part time delivering pizza made some decent tips and in a machine shop Working 2 or 3 or 4 EMS jobs burns you out real fast. Medic school clinicals and working on a EMS rig full time burned me out real quick.


----------



## Mariemt (Jan 2, 2014)

They don't call it an aide, but a paid companion.  I think calling it an aide makes it sound like you are providing more care than you are


----------



## alphamikefoxtrot (Jan 2, 2014)

Considered going National Guard?


----------



## medicaustik (Jan 3, 2014)

Become a CPR Instructor.

It pays very well.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 3, 2014)

Clinics or ERs will often hire basics as Techs. The ones down here have very flexible hours.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 3, 2014)

My boss pointed to the street corner when we jokingly asked for more money.

So there's that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll take "inappropriate for work" for $500 Alex.


----------

